
World's largest bee, missing for 38 years, found alive in Indonesia - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/feb/21/worlds-largest-bee-missing-for-38-years-found-in-indonesia
======
pingou
If anyone else was wondering, this specimen was released after being filmed
and photographed.

~~~
Zhenya
Maybe I'm too much of a layperson here but if it were the first of what was
thought of as an extinct animal, I would think we shouldn't touch it or stress
it at all.

~~~
thaumasiotes
From reading the prior article, it doesn't look like anyone ever thought the
bee was under threat. It's just that it's been documented occasionally, and
that recently happened again.

It isn't documented continuously because people don't really care that much
about it.

------
noja
Amazing - a 39 year old bee! Incredible that someone could still recognise it
despite the ageing.

~~~
DonHopkins
I still recognize Mister Doo Bee after 39 years!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDvdSGkN0aU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDvdSGkN0aU)

------
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19222180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19222180)

------
nutellalover
That bee is huge! It seems they only found a single specimen -- doesn't that
mean that the species will inevitably become extinct (i.e. as soon as the
female dies)?

~~~
scoot
The picture is not to scale. Still huge, just not as huge as it looks.

------
Seanwilliams1
_chimera ant arc starts_

